# plants for bees



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello I like this site, I hope someone can give me advice on my question. I would like to make a "beegarden". what plants, besides yellow and white clover are beloved by bees? I am new here, do ***** willows grow in Kentucky? 
I have canola blooming right now and they are in it, I also planted a patch in buckwheat, but I have this ugly spot that I would like to beautify with plants for the bees. we also have some locusts and want to transplant some of the tiny trees.
thank you so much,
Tabitha


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

My honeybees love mints, thyme and almost ever other herb. Most herbs grow better in less than good soil and in drier conditions.. I have a huge patch of mountain mint and they are everywhere, lavender is the same way. They collect pollen from dandlions. They love many wildflowers and weeds. We always let our greens 'go to seed' and leave them until we disk in late spring--when the weather starts to warm they are the first to bloom and the honeybees are all over them..


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Catnip, chives, lavender. 

Dandelions, creeping charlie(ground ivy), and white dutch clover in the lawn.

If the beehives are close, water is important. Water plants for bees:

http://members.aol.com/glennapiar/beepond.html


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

About the first thing to bloom in this area the bees just cover in the spring nearly like a swarm is our Korean box woods. We have added them in the bee gardens border and along the back of the honey house. They also seem to go for the Mallow, and lambs ear. One we have the correct spelling eludes me but goes some thing like Agasache. Of course there is the Asters, Bee Balm,salvia, sunflowers,poppies and one of the last fall garden plants is the Autum Joy Sedum. They will just cover all the Autum Joy sedum you plant for them.
They also go to our Penstenoms, Wegilas, along with Altheas.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Also early spring finds the girls visiting our Weeping ***** Willow.

















Heather a spring bloomer, goes well in a garden border.









The blue and the Pink scabosa are early summer blooms the girls work a lot.









We compiled our list by visiting garden centers with Perennials displayed outside and making a list of all the plants the honey bees were working.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They also like this Varagated Cranes bil. They will soon be working the wild ones in the woods here.









Another shrub is the Flowering Quince about gone by here now.









Another shrub is Floweringh Almond.It is in full bloom right now, a bit early this year.









Colimbines.


















Malva.









Entrance to our bee garden 2004.


















This is one of my favorite bee pictures. Hypercum.










See our 2006 flower pictures here.Kare has about 3500 square feet of prennial flower beds and many flowering shrubs.

http://alycarouselbutterfly.forumsplace.com/message74.html

 Al


----------



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

Great Pictures,Al. Some one has a green thumb for flowers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We both get by Tim but Kare is better at it than I am. I like my veggie gardeing. 

 Al


----------



## Ed K (Oct 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> One we have the correct spelling eludes me but goes some thing like Agasache.
> Al


I think the spelling its agastache but the common name of one member of this family is "Anise Hyssop"


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

thank you all, and the pictures are lovely,


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Great pics, and good knowledge of plants. I found myself mowing around bees that were on dandelions the other day. My lawn looks wierd now.


----------

